# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  czy to już obawy o chorobę tarczycy

## Nie zarejestrowany

Wypadały mi włosy, szybko się męczyłam i zalewałam potem, uczucie zimna też było częste, do tego ciemne kolana i łokcie TSH raz miałam2,8 raz 4,1. Od pół roku biorę tran i mam wrażenie że włosy mi tak nie wypadają a kolana wyjaśniały zrobiłam teraz badanie ft4 wyszło 1,2 a anty TPO 34 i pytam bo już sama nie wiem czy wszystko jest w normie czy jednak udać się z wynikami do lekarza. Mam 30 l.i staram się  o drugie dziecko

----------

